# Can I use a framing nailer as a roofing nailer?



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Unfortunately No, the nails used in a framing nailer arent meant to hold down shingles. A roofing nailer will shoot nails with a larger head that will keep the shingle from pulling the nail right through it.


----------

